# Silhouette einer tanzenden Frau



## Theeagle (21. Oktober 2004)

Hi liebe Tutorials-Community!
Ich suche für mein Design eine Silhouette einer tanzenden Frau!
Habt ihr eine Ahnung wo ich sowas herbekomm?
Danke!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Oktober 2004)

Selber zeichnen oder ein bereits bestehendes Bild per Tonwerttrennung
bzw. Schwellenwert den Ansprüchen anpassen?


----------



## Theeagle (21. Oktober 2004)

In diesem Fall fehlt mir auch das passende Bild


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (21. Oktober 2004)

Also bitte....

http://images.google.de/images?hl=de&lr=&q=tanz&btnG=Suche
Damit sollte für den Anfang geholfen sein....
Vielleicht die Suche noch ein wenig anpassen und schon erzielt man
brauchbare Resultate.

Gruss


----------



## CarrieBradshaw (21. Oktober 2004)

Guckst du hier 

Meintest du sowas? Von darrian gibt es noch andere Silhouetten, musste mal stöbern


----------

